# What is the coiled metal wire on the actuator arm of a hard drive if it’s not copper?



## GavinSean (Jul 20, 2019)

I was taking apart some hard drives last night, first time, and the last one was different. All the rest were coiled copper on the actuator arm but this one was a white metal. Silver? Aluminum?
Sorry the picture is misleading, this was a previous hard drive but I circled the coil in case I’m using the wrong descriptors. I can get a picture later today but I’m out now and my curiosity is killing me. Thanks for any help.


----------



## kurtak (Jul 20, 2019)

the coils if not copper are aluminum :!: 

Kurt


----------



## stella polaris (Jul 22, 2019)

I have found gold coloured coils. Are these gold plated or is it just brass?


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 22, 2019)

stella polaris said:


> I have found gold coloured coils. Are these gold plated or is it just brass?





Probably anodized aluminum.


----------



## galenrog (Jul 22, 2019)

I have found only three materials for this coil. Copper, aluminum, and anodized aluminum. 

Time for more coffee.


----------



## butcher (Jul 22, 2019)

Some types of insulation on the aluminum wire can be a yellow color,


----------



## kernels (Jul 22, 2019)

Sounds like we all saw those coils and saw :G :G ! I also dissolved a couple once upon a time, no Gold.


----------



## stella polaris (Jul 24, 2019)

kernels said:


> Sounds like we all saw those coils and saw :G :G ! I also dissolved a couple once upon a time, no Gold.



I`ll remove my gold coils from my gold scrap box.


----------



## RhAuForm1 (Jan 1, 2020)

I wanna say a copper/ruthenium alloy. Bleach dissolves ruthenium.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 11, 2020)

RhAuForm1 said:


> I wanna say a copper/ruthenium alloy. Bleach dissolves ruthenium.



What?!!! A copper ruthenium alloy? Why on earth would they use a copper ruthenium alloy?!

Bleach dissolves ruthenium?!!!

Please don't post information unless you're sure of what you're posting.

Dave


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 11, 2020)

Somebody tell Lou...poor guy is still using fluoboric acid and salt fusions to get it in solution. Could have just been using the janitors bleach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

